# Possible move to SLP



## Charpontier (Mar 10, 2014)

My husband has been asked to relocate to San Luis Potosi for work. We have 3 children 13,9 and 3... I am just looking for ANY information to help get me started as I have no clue where to start. Also was wondering what qualifications were needed to teach English in Mexico?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

I believe we have one or two forum participants who are either living now in SLP or have lived there in the past and who, when they see your questions, will offer some insight. I haven't lived there so I'm not going to be of much help. However:



*Here are some links to information on SLP*:

San Luis Potosí, San Luis Potosí - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
San Luis Potosí - Mexico - HISTORY.com

*Teaching English*:

Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico

*Moving to Mexico*:

How to Move to M?xico
Adjusting to Mexico: Transitional anxiety and interpersonal effects - Part 1 : Mexico Business


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Charpontier said:


> My husband has been asked to relocate to San Luis Potosi for work. We have 3 children 13,9 and 3... I am just looking for ANY information to help get me started as I have no clue where to start. Also was wondering what qualifications were needed to teach English in Mexico?


San Luis Potosi is a great City, I lived there for 5 years, you will have a great time there!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> San Luis Potosi is a great City, I lived there for 5 years, you will have a great time there!


What did you like in particular about living in SLP? Any negative things to report? After all, no place is perfect!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

San Luis Potosí is a big industrial city in the beautiful high desert country of the state of the same name with an incredibly attractive historic center characterised by pleasant andadors where pedestrians can stroll among architecturally fascinating colonial buildings of great beauty and dine in fine restaurants. A fine town to visit and live and you are one lucky person to find a job opportunity there. If you pass up an opportunity to live in this beautiful place, you have only yourself to blame later in life.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What did you like in particular about living in SLP? Any negative things to report? After all, no place is perfect!


I liked... it's beauty, beautiful City
Good food
nice people, not the nicest, but nice
It is a large State, with many places to go and many things to do

Negative things? Now it is not as safe as it used to be, last time I was there, about 1 yr ago, there was a shooting a few meters away


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Charpontier said:


> My husband has been asked to relocate to San Luis Potosi for work. We have 3 children 13,9 and 3... I am just looking for ANY information to help get me started as I have no clue where to start. Also was wondering what qualifications were needed to teach English in Mexico?


I live and work in San Luis Potosi so if you have any specific questions about living here please let me know. As far as teaching English goes it all depends on where and what levels you wish to teach. Language schools are a bit easier when it comes to paperwork while private schools and universities are a bit stricter as they have to comply with government regulations. Let me know what you're looking for in education and I might be able to point you in the right direction as I work in the field. Welcome to San Luis Potosi!


----------



## Charpontier (Mar 10, 2014)

Would you please give me some names of potential schools for my children? Are there international schools? Is it generally a safe city to live in? What about housing, are there gated communities?


----------



## Charpontier (Mar 10, 2014)

And as for teaching english, i was thinking younger children in a language school?


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Charpontier said:


> Would you please give me some names of potential schools for my children? Are there international schools? Is it generally a safe city to live in? What about housing, are there gated communities?


The two schools most popular with expats are the Colegio Americano SLP which I am affiliated with and Terra Nova. I sent you a PM with more information on both schools. If you are looking for a more traditional Mexican school let me know as there are no shortage in SLP.

As far as safety goes I have never had a problem here. I feel very safe although it is a big city and does have crime I don't let it affect my daily life just as I wouldn't in the States. There are several online news sites you can check out such as Codigo San Luis Información and San Luis Hoy Periodismo Sin Limites which will get you up to speed on what is going on here. Again, I feel very safe and have never had a problem.

There are many gated communities as well. It depends on where you wish to live in the city, where your husband will work and where your children will go to school. I can provide you with names of "colonias" if you give me an idea of what your priorities are. Close to work? School? Good shopping? Take care and let me know!


----------



## Charpontier (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh! Thank you so much for all of your helpful information!!!! My husband will be working in an automotive plant I am not sure at all where it is located. I guess the easiest would be to live almost in the centre? Between school and work. I am hoping to plan a trip in August to visit SLP and do some looking around at homes, schools etc...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

General Motors has a strong presence in SLP and one of the newest assembly plants is located there. Many affiliated suppliers are based there, as well.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Charpontier said:


> Oh! Thank you so much for all of your helpful information!!!! My husband will be working in an automotive plant I am not sure at all where it is located. I guess the easiest would be to live almost in the centre? Between school and work. I am hoping to plan a trip in August to visit SLP and do some looking around at homes, schools etc...


Traffic here is not a problem and all industrial facilities are in Zona Industrial and driving there is easy from any location. El Centro I would stay away from to live except to hang out. To live I recommend the west end where Sam´s, Costco, Best Buy and Home Depot are located and many privadas and large single houses or another option is anywhere near Jardín Tequis between it and Parque Morales, Blvd. Carranza and the sides streets etc.

For a large furnished house in a "guarded" privada I would guess about $15,000 to $20,000 pesos should get 
you a nice one. Pools are not common here, too cool most of the year at night.


----------



## Terry Brayan (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

My husband has been asked to relocate to SLP for work. We have 3 kids ages 14,13 and 2 years old. I know nothing about SLP. I am looking for a good international or American school for my kids; I checked the Terranova school website it looks interesting but I need more information as not everything is available on their website (it needs a log in info). I also would like to know when do schools start?Did they start already or not yet? 

I am also wondering if there are any gated communities that I should start looking for to find a house. And where should I look. 

My husband's work will be in Villa de Reyes in SLP.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Terry Brayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has been asked to relocate to SLP for work. We have 3 kids ages 14,13 and 2 years old. I know nothing about SLP. I am looking for a good international or American school for my kids; I checked the Terranova school website it looks interesting but I need more information as not everything is available on their website (it needs a log in info). I also would like to know when do schools start?Did they start already or not yet?
> 
> ...


Villa de Reyes, the small town 30 miles south of the city of San Luis Potosí? The city is loaded with gated guarded "Privadas". From small to large and from working class to upscale. Public school started yesterday here. Private schools probably started already or will soon. The city of SLP with Soledad de Graciano Sánchez [Soledad], the connected city, has a population of almost 1.4 million.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Terry Brayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has been asked to relocate to SLP for work. We have 3 kids ages 14,13 and 2 years old. I know nothing about SLP. I am looking for a good international or American school for my kids; I checked the Terranova school website it looks interesting but I need more information as not everything is available on their website (it needs a log in info). I also would like to know when do schools start?Did they start already or not yet?
> 
> ...


This is a popular site to post rentals. I have this link set for furnished houses for rent in SLP.

Renta casa amueblada san luis potosi - Trovit


----------



## Terry Brayan (Aug 18, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> Villa de Reyes, the small town 30 miles south of the city of San Luis Potosí? The city is loaded with gated guarded "Privadas". From small to large and from working class to upscale. Public school started yesterday here. Private schools probably started already or will soon. The city of SLP with Soledad de Graciano Sánchez [Soledad], the connected city, has a population of almost 1.4 million.




Thank you so much


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Hi, Just checked in with the forum,it's been a while. I've lived in SLP for over 5 years and I love it. I'm retired, so I know nothing of schools, sorry. I live in Colonia Polanco, off Carranza. I like it so much better than Lomas or the places on the far west and southwest sides. I'm close to supermarkets, can walk to many stores and resturants, and can grab the bus to El Centro so parking isn't a problem. Parking is tough here. The number of cars has grown way beyond the capacity of the city to handle them. either parking or driving. 

It's a lovely city. I wouldn't live anywhere else. Please feel free to send me private messages with questions if you have any. I\d be happy to help you, too, when you get here. Buena suerte!


----------



## miguel_de_AR (Jan 18, 2015)

I was really glad to find this thread! I'm considering early retirement in San Luis Potosi for a couple of reasons. Please correct me if my assumptions are wrong, but SLP seems to be growing economically not only in the manufacturing of automobiles (as mentioned in this thread) and auto parts, but also aerospace components. Yet, the cost of housing (departamentos en venta) seem to be a better deal than other highland cities in the central part of the country. I'm seeing on line what seem to be several nice places in SLP for $1 million pesos or less. My assumption is that one could avoid automobile ownership and air conditioning, thereby reducing the cost of living even more. One theme I would be interested in knowing more about is the economics of health care there. Do expats in SLP tend to get legal residency and participate in IMSS, or is it more common to use the private system, or some combination? Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

miguel_de_AR said:


> I was really glad to find this thread! I'm considering early retirement in San Luis Potosi for a couple of reasons. Please correct me if my assumptions are wrong, but SLP seems to be growing economically not only in the manufacturing of automobiles (as mentioned in this thread) and auto parts, but also aerospace components. Yet, the cost of housing (departamentos en venta) seem to be a better deal than other highland cities in the central part of the country. I'm seeing on line what seem to be several nice places in SLP for $1 million pesos or less. My assumption is that one could avoid automobile ownership and air conditioning, thereby reducing the cost of living even more. One theme I would be interested in knowing more about is the economics of health care there. Do expats in SLP tend to get legal residency and participate in IMSS, or is it more common to use the private system, or some combination? Thanks in advance for replies.


I doubt that there is a "standard" answer to your question about medical care, some are self-insured, some buy private insurance. Some have joined IMSS.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I did the early retirement thing, too. I can address a few things you mentioned. Yes, you can do without a car, and save money. If you are over 60, you can get a Senior's Citizen's card that entitles you to 1/2 price bus fare. The buses cover the city fairly well, if you don't mind walking a couple blocks to and from stops. There are areas you can live in that are nice, where you can walk to a lot of stores, restaurants, etc. 
I'm not sure where you're seeing houses for a million pesos or less. I thought I could get a house cheaply, but until you know the neighborhoods, you may or may not want the houses you are seeing. I think a million is doable, depending on your taste and needs. I rented when I came here, and I'm still renting. Since zoning isn't enforced, you could buy, then find that next door to you a day care center, or bakery, or some business or other has opened up next door to you. I have businesses two doors down on both sides of me, and parking is a *****. I'm constantly having problems with not being able to enter or exit my cochera. You need to look around and get a feel for what part of the city you'd want to live in. 
As far as insurance, I use IMSS and find it satisfactory. I've been in an IMSS ER twice, each time for 2 days, and the care was excellent, although the accommodation was spartan. No problem for 
me. Since I have a life-threatening illness, and specialist appts. at IMSS are running about 6 months out, I see a private dr. too. But IMSS supplies me with the drugs he prescribes if they have it available. And private drs., lab tests, x-rays, etc, are much much cheaper here than in the US. So a combination works well for me. Private insurance is not that expensive, from what I here. IMSS, age over 60 runs about $300/year right now. 
Yes, SLP is growing. BMW will be opening a new plant soon. Our foreign population seems more German than US these days. Which is fine. 
Yes, you can avoid A/C here. It's hot for about 6 weeks in April and May, then gets back to low 80's. And it's not humid. I use ceiling fans. In the winter, you'll want a gas heater of some sort. 

Hope this helps. Anything else, just ask. I've been here for 6 years now, and I love it.


----------



## miguel_de_AR (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks so much Tundra Green and BryansRose for the helpful comments. What you say is quite encouraging. Regarding the listings for apartments for sale under $1 million pesos, on Vivanuncios there are several with locations listed as Balcones del Valle, Mariano Otero, Calle Juegos Olímpicos (several units there), Zone de Tequis (LOTS of places there, some of them around 700,000 pesos), Colonia Jacarandas, and Jardines del Estado. I don't know where any of these places are, but hopefully google maps might help, coupled with street views. From the photos I can see that most of the buildings are 3-4 stories tall. Perhaps I will find when I visit that it might be best to rent first. I know what you mean about how cars can ruin a given location. I'm seeing that a lot of federal and state economic development entities/ministries in Mexico complain about how "below capacity" the domestic demand is for new cars, so the problem is likely to get worse as they promote the market for domestically produced vehicles in spite of the high density of cities. Personally one of the advantages I can see of Mexican urban life is the ability to walk a few blocks to a bus stop and not have to be burdened by a car. Sounds like the health care situation is quite doable. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

You're welcome. 
I didn't understand that you were looking to buy an apartment. That's much more affordable. Good luck! Feel free to PM me, too, if you have any more questions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

miguel_de_AR said:


> Thanks so much Tundra Green and BryansRose for the helpful comments. What you say is quite encouraging. Regarding the listings for apartments for sale under $1 million pesos, on Vivanuncios there are several with locations listed as Balcones del Valle, Mariano Otero, Calle Juegos Olímpicos (several units there), Zone de Tequis (LOTS of places there, some of them around 700,000 pesos), Colonia Jacarandas, and Jardines del Estado. I don't know where any of these places are, but hopefully google maps might help, coupled with street views. From the photos I can see that most of the buildings are 3-4 stories tall. Perhaps I will find when I visit that it might be best to rent first. I know what you mean about how cars can ruin a given location. I'm seeing that a lot of federal and state economic development entities/ministries in Mexico complain about how "below capacity" the domestic demand is for new cars, so the problem is likely to get worse as they promote the market for domestically produced vehicles in spite of the high density of cities. Personally one of the advantages I can see of Mexican urban life is the ability to walk a few blocks to a bus stop and not have to be burdened by a car. Sounds like the health care situation is quite doable. Thanks again for the help!


Get a place with a short walk to SLP Centro and life is easier without a car. I don't know the bus routes in SLP but in most cities many of the routes are radial. So, if you live in the center, you can get to most any place with one bus. But if you live near the center you will find that most of the everyday stuff can be obtained with a short walk and you often won't need even one bus.

On your list, Balcones de Valles appears to be next to Parque Tangamanga which is a great park with lots of space, ball fields, a mini zoo. But it is a ways from the middle of the city. 

None of the places you mention appear to be very centrally located, so you might want to think about what is available in the local neighborhood for each of them. Not having to get in your car or take a bus in order to buy a few bananas is a great plus as far as simplifying life.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Centrally located may not be optimal in SLP. Once east of El Centro, the neighborhoods deteriorate, and frankly, I've never been over on that side of town. Neither to the north. I live towards the far west of the city, near Carranza. The Avenida (Carranza) is probably much better to be located near. That or the other major streets that run from El Centro west or southwest. Tequis is a good compromise, and it's a very popular area. You can walk to Tequis Parque of course, and restaurants, stores, Carranza, El Centro, and lots of medical facilities nearby. I would live there if I didn't have a car. Just stay west or southwest of El Centro.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Get a place with a short walk to SLP Centro and life is easier without a car. I don't know the bus routes in SLP but in most cities many of the routes are radial. So, if you live in the center, you can get to most any place with one bus. But if you live near the center you will find that most of the everyday stuff can be obtained with a short walk and you often won't need even one bus.
> 
> On your list, Balcones de Valles appears to be next to Parque Tangamanga which is a great park with lots of space, ball fields, a mini zoo. But it is a ways from the middle of the city.
> 
> None of the places you mention appear to be very centrally located, so you might want to think about what is available in the local neighborhood for each of them. Not having to get in your car or take a bus in order to buy a few bananas is a great plus as far as simplifying life.


Calle Juegos Olímpicos is a very interesting street and location and about 15 short blocks from the first main plaza on that side passing all sorts of colonial houses and buildings after about 7 blocks towards the 3 plazas in El Centro. 1 block at one end, it a short street, from the 2nd., there are 6 or 7 official medcados here, most sorted, partially empty stalls and needs a paint job, official semi large mercado but getting better every year but has every kind of raw food and prepared to eat food [cosinas] you could want including basic household stuff etc.. 

The street connects to Himno Nacional on one end which is a main commercial blvd. and also very interesting. The street is also a couple of streets over from the stadium, state courthouse, a large state govenment building and the main Municipal Registars office etc. with lots of state and municipal police walking and parked or driving all over the area during business hours. Street vendors selling cheap hot food near the large office type buildings and stadium. 

A safe colonia to live and diverse as they come anywhere I have visited. I walk around the area and always find something interesting to see and like the diversity that whole area has to offer. I would venture to guess it is not as noisy after business hours as the street/area is mixed with houses, decent older ones most larger than about 1500 sq. ft. and mediun sized lots, 40 or 50 feet across and deep compared to newer lots, houses turned into offices and building built for businesses and now small apartment buildings. It is definately a good walking area with everything you need within a shot distance including a large Comercial Mexicana.


----------

